# tired of starter fluid



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

where can i buy a charcoal "chimney" to get the coals going w/out that nasty starter fluid?


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Jeeze... How about Walmart, Home Depot, Lowe's... 

How about using Google??? Better yet, make one.. It's simple enough...


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

calm down, i just asked a question, bud.

thank you for the response, didn't know they were that prevalent.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I was just amazed is all...


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

I believe I bought both of mine at Academy.


----------



## gray gost (Jul 8, 2010)

buy alcohol at paint store. burns hotter. no smell. lights easy. no flare up like gas.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

I bought the Weber model at Academy. I'm pretty sure it was Cook's Illustrated favorite.


----------



## Rog (May 27, 2004)

If you ever out in Katy you can have mine. I use a propane torch to light my pit.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

HEB sells a cheapy.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

*thanx, all!*

quite an assortment of thoughts!

from alternative fuel to a freebie.
2 cool rocks!


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

coffee can with holes poked in it!!


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

One piece of advice I've noticed when using my chimney starter: spray a small amount of oil on the newspaper before crumpling it up. It makes the paper burn a little hotter and longer, which in turn means lighting the charcoal faster. It doesn't take much, so don't get crazy with it.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Skip the middleman


----------



## bogan (Mar 23, 2006)

pear burner?


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

I bought one of these for the charcoal grill. Small, push botton lighting, fast, and pretty darned safe to use. Is a mini-pear burner that runs on those cheap little $2 green propane tanks you can get from Academy.....I will say that it works fantastic for lighting the grill (and fireplace too) and unlike a big pear burner, you don't need to move a big arse 40 lb. propane tank around.

http://www.amazon.com/Bernzomatic-1...ZA0F/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1304963288&sr=8-6


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

bogan said:


> pear burner?


10-4


----------



## Techsas Jim (Mar 9, 2010)

I have used the same Weber for years. It stays outside all the time and is holding up strong. A buddy bought a cheap one from Academy and another cheap one, and another cheap one. 
Buy right the first time, they're not all that expensive.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Academy


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Lighter*

If you use charcoal and have elect. close, those elect ones work good .Otherwise the answer is above...CVA34


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

Rog said:


> If you ever out in Katy you can have mine. I use a propane torch to light my pit.


LOL...beat me to it. I never understood why sweetmom ever bought ours. Its rusting away from no use.


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

I use the chimney. I set it on the propane fish burner to get it started. It doesn't take long.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

pear burner from TSC 

hands down the best, just make sure the pit is vented ,when you stick a lit burner in the door or it will go out and fill the pit w propane , then when you relight it and stick it in the pit, it will blow you across the yard and set you on fire



just ask my son.......................


----------



## Getursmokeon (Jan 18, 2010)

I rigged my charcoal chimney with a propane burner. It works great, grey coals in 15 minutes.


----------



## TOPHAND (Jun 29, 2009)

try TexasOriginalPits.com they sell the propane " weed-burners"


----------

